

News that adapts to your interests, written in Go - genwin
http://niflet.com

======
genwin
Hi, I'm the OP. It uses Go's web server. You'll notice some adaptation to your
interests today, but it'll be tomorrow (one day after this launch) before full
effect is approached.

It pulls from 4000 news sites and blogs including lots of tech ones. There's
capacity for more sources so feel free to send any favorites of yours to
hi@niflet.com.

